# 190 Visa SASS Visa conditions NIL Can I live and work in Victoria



## panasr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello friends, I have been granted 190 Subclass Permanent Visa (South Australia SS) and planning to move in AUS in July. On DIAC's website it has been mentioned that under Visa subclass 190, one has to live atleast 2 years in sponsoring state. On my Visa Grant Letter Visa Conditions are NIL. My query is this that 

can i live and work in Victoria rather then SA (which has sponsored me) ? 

If i don,t live in SA for atleast 2 years then whether DIAC create problem when i will apply for citizenship in future. 

Please advice.........


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

panasr said:


> Hello friends, I have been granted 190 Subclass Permanent Visa (South Australia SS) and planning to move in AUS in July. On DIAC's website it has been mentioned that under Visa subclass 190, one has to live atleast 2 years in sponsoring state. On my Visa Grant Letter Visa Conditions are NIL. My query is this that
> 
> can i live and work in Victoria rather then SA (which has sponsored me) ?
> 
> ...


You have to be in your nominated state for 2 years. If you dont you will be having problems with diac at he time of citizenship


----------

